
The Easiest Way to Answer “What Are You Passionate About?” Interview Question - rahulvarshneya
https://myresumeseed.com/blogs/career-insights/what-are-you-passionate-about
======
sammaeliam
When somebody asks you about passion, they're asking you if you're willing to
work unpaid overtime. Case closed.

~~~
eesmith
Totally agree. Because if the question really were “What are your motivating
factors?” or “Which job areas you enjoy working the most?” then they should
ask those questions directly instead of something so easy to misinterpret.

Imagine if someone responded "My children are my passion" or "teaching Sunday
school" then - whoops! now the conversation is in a very tricky area where
it's all to easy to ask questions which may be regarded as evidence of intent
to discriminate.

Instead, I interpret it that the interviewer is using popular buzz-phrases.
And if the interviewee doesn't know the buzz-phrase then it becomes an
indication of a so-called "bad cultural fit."

Which is all too often another way to say "too diverse for us".

